
Hackers could crash iPhone over Wi-Fi - mirap
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2016/04/14/new-iphone-bug-lets-hackers-crash-it-over-wi-fi---how-to-protect/
======
brudgers
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11494952](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11494952)

